# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Ngắm nhìn Toronto theo kiểu City View - Du lịch Canada

## nguyetnt

- Toronto là thành phố lớn nhất của Canada và cũng là thủ phủ của tỉnh bang Ontario. Với diện tích khoảng 630 km² và một dân số trên 2,5 triệu (2004), đây là một trong những trung tâm thương mại, tài chính và công nghiệp lớn nhất thế giới. Toronto là thành phố đa văn hóa, sắc tộc, nghệ thuật và được xem là một trong những thành phố an toàn nhất Bắc Mỹ. Nó còn nổi tiếng với các cao ốc chọc trời, Đại học Toronto, các đội bóng và băng cầu lớn và ngọn tháp CN cao thứ hai thế giới.


Về đêm Toronto rực rỡ dưới ánh đèn


Nhà chọc trời mọc lên sừng sững như thể khẳng định vị thế của Toronto


Bên bờ hồ, Toronto càng thêm quyến rũ


Những mảng xanh tạo lọc không khí cho thành phố luôn hiện diện khắp nơi


Từ ra, tháp CN như ngọn đuốc sáng của Tonronto
Toronto bao gồm một diện tích 630 km vuông (243 sq mi),  với khoảng cách Bắc-Nam tối đa 21 km (13 dặm) và một khoảng cách Đông-Tây tối đa 43 km (27 dặm). Thành phố có bờ sông dài 46-km (29 dặm), nằm ở phía tây bắc của hồ Ontario. Toronto là một thành phố nhà cao tầng, có 1.800 tòa nhà hơn 30 mét. Hầu hết các tòa nhà dân cư, trong khi các trung tâm thương mại bao gồm tháp văn phòng thương mại. Gần đây thành phố có kế hoạch sẽ xây lên thêm nhiều các tòa nhà kể từ khi được xây dựng bắt đầu vào những năm 1950 như các khối căn hộ để đáp ứng cho dân số phát triển nhanh chóng. Tính đến tháng 12 năm 2011, Toronto có 132 tòa nhà cao tầng được xây dựng.


Những tòa nhà chọc trời như thử thách thời gian và thiên nhiên


Cứ như một bức tranh


Tháp CN với những gam màu Toronto


Toronto về đêm thật lung linh


Và ban ngày thật quyến rũ


Những tòa nhà dân cư đáp ứng nhu cầu sinh hoạt của người dân thành phố


Khu trung tâm thành phố về đông tuyết phủ đầy

----------


## nguyetnt

Toronto có một mảng đa dạng của các không gian công cộng, quảng trường thành phố, công viên nhìn ra các đỉnh núi . Một tổ chức chính phủ được hình thành để bảo vệ không gian công cộng của thành phố. Quảng trường Nathan Phillips là khuôn viên chính của thành phố tại trung tâm thành phố. Quảng trường Yonge-Dundas, được sự chú ý trong những năm gần đây là một trong những điểm bận rộn nhất trong thành phố. Có các quảng trường khác cũng nổi tiếng như Quảng trường Harbourfront  trên bờ sông…


Quảng trường công cộng cho người dân


Có rất nhiều khu sinh hoạt như thế này ở thành phố
Có rất nhiều công viên trung tâm ở thành phố lớn, trong đó bao gồm Công viên Grange, Công viên Moss , Công viên Allan Gardens, Công viên Tiểu Na Uy, Công viên Queen Park , Công viên Riverdale, Công viên Trinity Bellwoods, Công viên Christie Pits thường được người dân tụ tập đông đảo vào dịp cuối tuần...


Góc xanh trung tâm thành phố rực rỡ


Kiến trúc công cộng ấn tượng


Những công viên hoa sắc màu


Thật khoáng đãng


Đại học Toronto có tuổi đời rất cao


Và nhà thờ ở trung tâm thành phố


Dong duỗi trên mặt nước nhìn về thành phố


Bến cảng du thuyền gần CN Tower


Du thuyền nhìn tháp CN từ bờ hồ
Tháp CN là một ngọn tháp nổi tiếng thế giới của thành phố Toronto, bang Ontario, Canada (độ cao 553,33 m. Trong khoảng thời gian từ năm 1975 đến năm 2007, đây là kết cấu độc lập cao nhất thế giới nằm trên đất liền. Công trình được xem như biểu tượng của thành phố Toronto nói riêng và một trong những biểu tượng của Canada nói chung. Tháp thu hút khoảng 2 triệu khách du lịch một năm. Tên đầy đủ của tháp là Canadian National Tower (Tháp quốc gia Canada), nhưng tên này ít được sử dụng.


Những đường nét của hiện đại


Sự hòa hợp của đất trời làm cho tháp CN nổi bậc hơn


Tháp CN nhìn từ xa

----------


## nguyetnt

Công trình được khởi công vào ngày 6 tháng 1 năm 1973 do Công ty Đường sắt Quốc gia Canada (Canadian National Railway) đầu tư xây dựng. Công ty này muốn xây dựng một tháp truyền hình và liên lạc viễn thông phục vụ tại vùng Đại Toronto và cũng muốn chứng tỏ sức mạnh của nền công nghiệp Canada.


Thắp sáng ngọn đuốc tháp CN tạo nên bản giao hưởng ánh sáng


Tháp CN biểu tượng sức mạnh công nghiệp Canada


Ngoạn mục với góc nhìn này


Tháp CN như ngọn đuối sáng trên bầu trời Toronto về đêm

Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## lunas2

tha`h phố nhìn lung linh quá

----------


## choadancago

cuộc sống thật nhàm chán nếu không được đi đây đi đó, du lịch
nhưng làm sao để được đi du lịch nhỉ
câu hỏi khó quá

----------


## wildrose

thành phố về đêm lung linh quá

----------


## h20love

thành phố thật là tráng lệ

----------


## Mituot

oa buổi tối nhìn hiện đại đẹp ghê

----------


## littlelove

thành phố này hiện đại quá

----------

